# new member saying hello



## monasheeselkirk (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi all. After lurking and reading the forum for years I finally signed up today! I've been riding the steep & deep of the BC interior for almost 10 years now. Anyway, just saying Hi. I'll have a few questions on a new board for this season, and I'll check out the Cdn forum as well. It's stacking up out there... got brief glimpse through the otherwise constantly socked in weather at the mountains today and the alpine is getting caked! So pumped to shred pow!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome! 

Can never have enough Canucks on this forum! 
Expect a visit from a great big Animal named Poutanen! :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Get sum! Welcome to the club of misfits and delinquents.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

monasheeselkirk said:


> Hi all. After lurking and reading the forum for years I finally signed up today! I've been riding the steep & deep of the BC interior for almost 10 years now. Anyway, just saying Hi. I'll have a few questions on a new board for this season, and I'll check out the Cdn forum as well. It's stacking up out there... got brief glimpse through the otherwise constantly socked in weather at the mountains today and the alpine is getting caked! So pumped to shred pow!!!


:thumbsup:
So... you've read the forum for years and never felt the urge to sign up even to rant at someone saying something dumb??? 

Wow... Zen master :bowdown:

Anyways..... Hi. 

Can't wait to shred some interior pow.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome bretheren, where abouts in the interior? your name leads me to believe Nelson or somewhere in the kootenays? i'm usually based in Rossland but spending the season downunder this year for my first summer here in 5 years


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

monasheeselkirk said:


> Hi all. After lurking and reading the forum for years I finally signed up today! I've been riding the steep & deep of the BC interior for almost 10 years now. Anyway, just saying Hi. I'll have a few questions on a new board for this season, and I'll check out the Cdn forum as well. It's stacking up out there... got brief glimpse through the otherwise constantly socked in weather at the mountains today and the alpine is getting caked! So pumped to shred pow!!!


Welcome. Your fortunate to live in one of the best areas on the planet to ride/ski pow and steeps. Love the region.


----------



## KEL52 (Nov 7, 2014)

Introduction as new member from Calgary, AB CANADA

Grew up skiing on the "pimple of the Saskatchewan prairies" at Mount Blackstrap :facepalm3:

Fortunately, closer now to great Rocky Mountain skiing, primarily Sunshine/Lake Louise. If you are ever traveling this way, give a shout, and we can lead you in the right directions !

Involved in company KEL52 doing a Kickstarter for cool helmet audio system. If this your type of thing, check it out.


----------

